# Hi all of you,



## sonal72 (May 25, 2009)

hi, I am newbie joined u recently and I am from India, i have heard many interesting things about Wonderful Australia and many people from our country are going to Australia for good education. Hope to share more with you later.


----------



## tonsonsh (May 4, 2009)

*Good News*

That really a good news for you !
i belive that you will have bright future!


----------

